# Zeile von Streamcloud auslesen



## DeathsGun (5. Mai 2016)

Ich habe mir schon einen Stream Client geschrieben nun hab ich das problem , dass man
den link mit der .mp4 angeben muss und nicht  http://streamcloud.eu/Beispiel
Da im source code 
	
	
	
	





```
file: "http://cdn7.streamcloud.eu:8080/2dv742yflwoax3ptxywifvhgu54vj7odz4vv27allvbbhrlfil2zn67rua/video.mp4",
```
 steht könnte man doch irgendwie danach suchen oder ?


----------



## dayaftereh (5. Mai 2016)

Nutz doch einfach JDownloa... . Der kann alle one click Hoster


----------

